# St. Edwards Boys Home, Coleshill : Feb 2012



## Mars Lander (Feb 22, 2012)

Heard lots about this place and we always wanted to take a look at it, so off with my girl and fellow splorer Sshhh... we went , I know it's been visited before but it was our first time here and maybe the images will show how it changes with each visit.

Below from the Father Husdon Society

The Birmingham Diocesan Rescue Society for the Protection of Homeless and Friendless Catholic Children was established in 1902 with Father Hudson as its first Secretary and Administrator. Father Hudson remained in Coleshill from 1898 until 1934. During that time the work of the Rescue Society grew, in particular the children’s homes. Its expansion included St. Vincent’s, a home for working boys in Moseley Road Birmingham, St. Edwards Boys Home, St George’s and St. James’ Cottage Homes for boys and St Gerard’s hospital for children in Coleshill. St. Gerard’s was the result of Father Hudson’s vision for a purpose built infirmary, not just for the boys of St. Edwards but for those from all Catholic homes in the Diocese and the Catholic children from the workhouse hospitals. Two new schools were established in Coleshill through the Society. Father Hudson’s devotion to the children, his patience, energy and great administrative skills guided this development and the Rescue Society became known colloquially as Father Hudson’s Homes...

It closed in the late 90's so been empty for a long time now.

It was a great sunny day and we spent hours in there it was a mostly good experience , whilst looking for a point of entry we saw lots of people in a more modern part so quickly resigned ourselves giving it a miss and thinking that a live site was adjoined to it so we left with thoughts of trying the buildings to its left St. Mary's ?

But as we were walking past , we spotted a way in well Shhh... did, in we went where we quickly realised we wasn't alone Sshhh... made some lad jump as she walked into the corridor he asked us if we were "recording" I said we were just taking pictures and walked past him and off he charged down the corridor, there were quite a few of them lads and lasses dont how many but the din they made as they ran around all over the building screaming and banging stuff about plus the smell of smoke was a bit unsettling, it was these lot we had seen in the more modern part at the side of the building from the outside, leading us to wrongly think it was stil partially a live site, finally after about 40 mins and the start of some really intense loud banging sound below us, my tolerance was used up and I bellowed into the corridors "F--k off doing all that " they shouted sorry and stopped for a while until eventually after about another hour or so of more noisy calalmities they left in the most UNstealthy manner ever.

Ah well the building still remained standing and hadn't caught fire, so the rest of the splore was really peaceful and relaxed. Ok lets pik...

This was taken as we left in the dark







have seen this little fellow a few times on other reports and was suprised it was still mostly in one piece






and similarly with this too






perhaps the air of extreme immaturity brought out mine for a while


























As the light blazed in from the afternoon sun, it pierced through the holes in the wood used to board up some the windows making those rooms look like giant pin hole cameras














































and right at the top the loft uncoversion 






Thanks for looking​


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 22, 2012)

I could cry when I see all these hand built pine cupboards knowing that 9 times out of 10 they will be smashed up and burnt, great report and photos.


----------



## strokesboy21 (Feb 22, 2012)

good report bud looks good with the sun shining through


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 23, 2012)

I see the scales and the wheelchair are still there. You didn't get boarded in when you were there then? 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Feb 23, 2012)

doesnt look like its changed that much really in a few monthes..did you do st gerrerds too? brilliant photos by the way


----------



## Mars Lander (Feb 23, 2012)

No TJ I think we were lucky as those pesky kids must have literally "made" access mefore we got there, i doubt it wil be still that obvious now lool.

Don't know the locale that well Ninja K, we were travelling to Bridgenorth and thought we'd have a look in here on way, on way home tryed Wolverhampton eye hospital but there was a match on and ultra busy and had a fail at the WashHouse and Library, well i got in the basement


----------



## rossd001 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hopefully will be popping by this place over the next few days!!! Good report!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Feb 23, 2012)

AltDayOut said:


> No TJ I think we were lucky as those pesky kids must have literally "made" access mefore we got there, i doubt it wil be still that obvious now lool.
> 
> Don't know the locale that well Ninja K, we were travelling to Bridgenorth and thought we'd have a look in here on way, on way home tryed Wolverhampton eye hospital but there was a match on and ultra busy and had a fail at the WashHouse and Library, well i got in the basement



oh what a bugger ..st gerrards is behind st eds its an amazing place..well was a few years ago, we popped in again end of last year and alot had been moved about and messed about with, but still loads of old hospital bits in there. its literally a stones throw behind st eds., and a nice wander as quite small, worth a peep if your both in the area again.


----------



## rossd001 (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks guys, thats 2 for the price of 1, cant wait for the weekend now!!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Feb 23, 2012)

This was a great little explore, though a bit daunting at first because of the kid running rampant inside, luckily they didnt stay too long and we were left in peace. Heres a few of my pics 

A more modern part of the building












Far away chair






Guillotine






Groovy wallpaper
















Paintbox











Mr A taking it easy






A great day all round ​


----------



## yamahapaul (Feb 23, 2012)

nice set of pictures, its alway eluded me this one..


----------



## KingRat (Feb 23, 2012)

That really is quite speshal, thanks for sharing.


----------



## TimeIsTheEnemy (Feb 23, 2012)

Excellent pictures here - shame about the yoots, but hey, I was like that at one point so can't really complain haha
Shhh.... picture's were also great - those pinhole shots are fantastic


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 24, 2012)

Nice stuff guys...


----------



## rossd001 (Feb 25, 2012)

Well, I tried both this morning... 

Seems the youth have made too much of a disturbance and the site is sporting lots of new wood on most accesses and shiney 3" nails....

Also had a crazy guy try and get me arrested. Look out for this one, he is a crazy man!!! Built like a rugby player and drives a black landrover.. Police came,.... commented on how good my photos were and asked the guy to get a life and get lost..

The police said they did not understand the problem with photographers, we are like free security guards!! 

1-0 to the explorers!

Oh..... Crazy guy was fuming!! He really did not like it when I asked to see his ID if he was a security guard.. Should not laugh but does he really have nothing better to do at 8am than try to chase harmless photographers??? And he called me sad and strange??


----------



## sj9966 (Feb 25, 2012)

I have met the same guy before. We met him around the front on our way out, he likes to shout a lot but that's about it. We just told hime to F** off.

It will open up again it always does, the entry is forever changing. I have been loads of times and used a different way each time.


----------



## rossd001 (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah! I'm going to give it a few weeks! Shame though, such a nice day today for photos!!


----------



## donebythehands (Feb 26, 2012)

Just curious what you do PP wise , I rather like it...........


----------



## a_little_feisty (Feb 26, 2012)

Cracking set of pics, love the processing 

This place just got added to my list . . . used to drive past it a lot when I lived up that way.


----------



## Mars Lander (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for your ace feedback guys, It was just luck of the draw with our access as those pesky kids must of literally prised some wood off from somewheres they shouldnt and its stuck out like a sore thumb couldn't imagine that lasting long.

I process my piks different everytime but on these I was inspired by some kid on youtube who was showcasing his video game COD skills and he drew a very slight S curve on the RGB curves and also on the green channel on his video in after effects, I did the equiv in photoshop.


----------



## rossd001 (Feb 27, 2012)

I think the building lends itself well to the style you used as well... Loads of big bold colours and contrasts!.. They do look very good... Im so jealous as I only got a handful of shots outside before I got jumped by that dude!! It was such a nice morning and I was so looking forward to this visit!


----------



## Mars Lander (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't know the area too well, but Wolverhampton isnt too far and the old eye hospital seems worth a look and seems pretty much walk in (only summising didn't check too hard) we didn't get chance as there was a match on and was a tad too busy for my liking, or if your brave and can figure it out the old bath house and library there too, and no offence to anyone on here, it looks to be in a pretty rough part of town tho


----------



## sj9966 (Feb 27, 2012)

I am led to believe the baths & library have now been bricked up which will make it a lot more difficult to get in than it was last year!


----------



## rossd001 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thats not good news!


----------



## Lucky Pants (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice report and nice pics the both of you, i need to get out and do a explore sometime, will be in touch .


----------



## Sshhhh... (Mar 16, 2012)

Lucky Pants said:


> Nice report and nice pics the both of you, i need to get out and do a explore sometime, will be in touch .



Yeah,its been a while for both of you! You must be itching to get out there. we will sort something out soon


----------



## Lucky Pants (Mar 16, 2012)

Too right !!!! not had the chance, been drooling over pics i m out in the morning for a solo one nearbye think it will sooth the itch a bit or is that just my crusty pants .


----------



## inceptionwave (Mar 17, 2012)

Great report, shame the youths had to be there and gain access. Love the photos, this site will be added to my ever growing list!


----------



## M A Capelsion (Mar 18, 2012)

Alt: I know Wolverhampton pretty well and yes, that area has unfortunately got a bit rough over the years. shame because it hadn't always been like that. The Eye Infirmary I would love to do a visit on....especially as I remember being taken there when it was open back in the late '80s when (being a silly kid) i managed to get something sharp stuck in my eye. gutted to hear that the library/baths are inaccessible. thats another place that we can no longer record, along with the old Royal Hospital (near Sainsburys) which has recently been bought up by Tesco with a plan to convert it into offices. that leaves the old grain mill and the Mitchells and Butlers Brewery near the railway station.


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 18, 2012)

M A Capelsion said:


> Alt: I know Wolverhampton pretty well and yes, that area has unfortunately got a bit rough over the years. shame because it hadn't always been like that. The Eye Infirmary I would love to do a visit on....especially as I remember being taken there when it was open back in the late '80s when (being a silly kid) i managed to get something sharp stuck in my eye. gutted to hear that the library/baths are inaccessible. thats another place that we can no longer record, along with the old Royal Hospital (near Sainsburys) which has recently been bought up by Tesco with a plan to convert it into offices. that leaves the old grain mill and the Mitchells and Butlers Brewery near the railway station.



Yeah it is a shame, not the kind of place to linger too long, the eye hospital looks pretty easy, it was just on the day there was a match on so it was toooo busy in the general vicinity for my liking.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Mar 18, 2012)

Lucky Pants said:


> Too right !!!! not had the chance, been drooling over pics i m out in the morning for a solo one nearbye think it will sooth the itch a bit or is that just my crusty pants .



Yuk,hopefully not your crusty pants, best wash em just incase!!


----------

